# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  خطبة عن الغيبة

## محمد طه شعبان

الشيخ سليمان بن محمد اللهيميد
الخطبة الأولى
إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فهو المهتدي ومن يضلل فلن تجد له ولياً مرشداً
وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلاَ تَمُوتُنَّ إِلاَّ وَأَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ ).
( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُواْ رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُم مِّن نَّفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالاً كَثِيراً وَنِسَاء وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيباً ).
(يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلْتَنظُرْ نَفْسٌ مَّا قَدَّمَتْ لِغَدٍ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ ).
أما بعد..
أيها الناس أوصيكم ونفسي بتقوى الله تعالى، فإن من اتقى الله فتح الله له البلاد والعباد
ومن اتقى الله كفاه، ومن اتقى الناس لن يغنوا عنه من الله شيئًا. أوصيكم ونفسي بتقوى الله التي لا يقبل غيرها، ولا يرحم إلا أهلها، ولا يثيب إلا عليها، الواعظون بها كثير، والعاملون بها قليل، جعلنا الله وإياكم من المتقين.
أيها الناس:
إن الله خلق في الإنسان نعمة اللسان ليتكلم به في أمور الخير وما يحتاج إليه في أمور دينه ودنياه، ولكن للأسف فإن الكثير والكثير من المسلمين في هذا الزمان، أصبح اللسان نقمة عليهم، وأصبح سبباً يعصى به الله.
ألا وإن من أعظم آفات اللسان: ذلك المرض العضال، والداء الفتاك: إنه مرض الغيبة، التي أصبحت فاكهة كثير من المجالس، رجالاً ونساءً، من الصالحين وغير الصالحين، تساهل الكثير بها، فأطلق للسانه العنان، يتكلم بفلان وفلان، ويجرح فلاناً وفلاناً، ويصنف الناس، كلام في النيات، وكلام في الأعراض، وكلام في الحكام والعلماء.
الغيبة مرض عضال، تذهب الحسنات، وتسبب الشحناء والخصومات، وتفرح الشيطان.
وقد عرفها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله ( الغيبة ذكرك أخاك بما يكره ) رواه مسلم.
فكل قول أو فعل ذكرته في أخيك وهو يكرهه وهو غائب فإنه غيبة.
كأن يتكلم فيه بجرح وذم، أو يقلده في حركاته ومشيه مستهتراً به.
لقد جاءت النصوص الكثيرة التي تدل على حرمة الغيبة وأنها من الكبائر.
قال تعالى (وَلَا يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضاً أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَن يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتاً فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌ ).
وقال تعالى ( وَلاَ تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ السَّمْـعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولـئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْؤُولاً ).
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ( من قال في مؤمن ما ليس فيه أسكنه الله ردغة الخبال حتى يخرج مما قال ) رواه أبو داود.  (ردغة الخبال: عصارة أهل النار من صديد وقيح والعياذ بالله).
وعن أبي هريرة: أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( من أكل لحم أخيه في الدنيا قرب إليه يوم القيامة، فيقال له كله ميتاً كما أكلته حياً فيأكله فيكلح ويصيح " رواه أبو يعلي وابن حبان بسند صحيح.
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إن دماءكم وأموالكم وأعراضكم حرام عليكم كحرمة يومكم هذا في بلدكم هذا في شهركم هذا ) متفق عليه.
فاحذروا الغيبة معاشر المسلمين فإنها تأكل الحسنات:
كما في حديث أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ « أَتَدْرُونَ مَا الْمُفْلِسُ ». قَالُوا الْمُفْلِسُ فِينَا مَنْ لاَ دِرْهَمَ لَهُ وَلاَ مَتَاعَ. فَقَالَ « إِنَّ الْمُفْلِسَ مِنْ أُمَّتِى يَأْتِى يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِصَلاَةٍ وَصِيَامٍ وَزَكَاةٍ وَيَأْتِى قَدْ شَتَمَ هَذَا وَقَذَفَ هَذَا وَأَكَلَ مَالَ هَذَا وَسَفَكَ دَمَ هَذَا وَضَرَبَ هَذَا فَيُعْطَى هَذَا مِنْ حَسَنَاتِهِ وَهَذَا مِنْ حَسَنَاتِهِ فَإِنْ فَنِيَتْ حَسَنَاتُهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُقْضَى مَا عَلَيْهِ أُخِذَ مِنْ خَـطَايَاهُمْ فَطُرِحَتْ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ طُرِحَ فِى النَّارِ ) رواه مسلم.
وهي من أسباب عذاب القبر.
كما جاء في حديث ابن عباس قال ( مر النبي بقبرين فقال: ( إنهما ليعذبان وما يعذبان في كبير أما أحدهما فكان لا يستنزه من بوله وأما الآخر فكان يمشي بالنميمة وجاء في رواية ( بالغيبة ).
وهي ذنب عظيم كبير.
عن عائشة.قالت (قلت للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حسبك من صفية كذا وكذا. قال بعض الرواة: تعني قصيرة: فقال: لقد قلت كلمة لو مزجت بماء البحرلمزجته ) رواه أبو داود.
وهي سبب من أسباب دخول النار.
كما في حديث أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ « إِنَّ الْعَبْدَ لَيَتَكَلَّمُ بِالْكَلِمَةِ مَا يَتَبَيَّنُ مَا فِيهَا يَهْوِى بِهَا فِى النَّارِ أَبْعَدَ مَا بَيْنَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ ).
وفي رواية ( وإن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة من سخط الله ما كان يظن أن تبلغَ ما بلغت، يكتبُ الله له بها سخطه إلى يوم يلقاه ) رواه مالك.
فانظروا عباد الله !! 
كلمة واحدة من سخط الله تفعل هذا ؟؟ فكيف بمن يتكلم بالكلمات تلو الكلمات، ويجلس الجلسات تلو الجلسات ؟؟ فكيف بمن يتكلم بالأعراض والنيات ؟؟
إذا كانت كلمة واحدة من سخط الله تفعل ذلك ؟؟ فكيف بالكلمات الكثيرة.
فاتقوا الله أيها الناس، واحذروا من غضب الجبار أن تعصوه، فإن الله تعالى أعطاك اللسان لتطيعه وتتقي الله فيه، لا أن تعصيه فيه.
وهي سبب للعذاب قبل الآخرة.
كما في حديث أنس. قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لما عرج بي مررت بقوم لهم أظفار من نحاس يخمشون وجوههم وصدورهم ! فقلت: من هؤلاء يا جبريل ؟ قال: هؤلاء الذين يأكلونلحوم الناس، ويقعون في أعراضهم ) رواه أبو داود.
فاحذروا أيها المسلمون من الغيبة ومن الكلام في أعراض الناس واعلموا أن من فعل ذلك عاقبه بمثل ذلك وفضحه الله.
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ( يا معشر من آمن بلسانه ولم يدخل الإيمان قلبه، لا تغتابوا المسلمين، ولاتتبعوا عوراتهم، فإنه من اتبع عوراتهم يتبع اللهعورته، ومن يتبع الله عورته يفضحه في بيته ).
قال يحيي بن معاذ: ليكن حظ المؤمن منك ثلاثاً: إن لم تنفعه فلا تضره، وإن لم تفرحه فلا تغمه، وإن لم تمدحه فلا تذمه.
واغتاب رجل عند معروف الكرخي فقال له: اذكر القطن إذا وضع على عينيك.
وقيل للربيع بن خثيم: ما نراك تغتاب أحداً ؟ فقال: لست عن نفسي راضياً فأتفرغ لذم الناس.
وقال الإمام مالك: أدركت بهذه البلدة – يعني المدينة – أقواماً ليس لهم عيوب فعابوا الناس فصارت لهم عيوب، وأدركت بهذه البلدة أقواماً كانت لهم عيوب، فسكتوا عن عيوب الناس فنسيت عيوبهم.
أيها الناس:
اشتغلوا عن الغيبة بالذكر فإن الذكر حياة القلوب، فإن القلب إذا اشتغل بالذكر سلم من الاشتغال بضده من القيل والقال.
ولأن الاشتغال بالذكر اشتغال عن الكلام الباطل من الغيبة والنميمة وغيرها.
فإن اللسان لا يسكت البتة، فإما لسان ذاكر وإما لسان لاغٍ ولا بد من أحدهما.
فهي النفس إن لم تشغلها بالحق شغلتك بالباطل.
وهو القلب إن لم تسكنه محبة الله سكنتْه محبة المخلوقين ولا بد.
وهو اللسان إن لم تشغله بالذكر شغلك باللغو ولا بد.
اللهم وفقنا للخيرات ولاغتنام الأزمان بالخيرات.
أقول ما تسمعون واستغفر الله لي ولكم فاستغفروه إنه هو الغفور الرحيم.
الخطبة الثانية
الحمد لله رب العالين والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
أيها المسلمون اتقوا الله تعالى – واتقوا الغيبة فإنها ذنب عظيم تساهل فيه الكثير وانتشرت بالمجالس وغيرها
إن الغيبة فضح لأخيك المسلم وهتك له.
ذكر أن عيسى قال لأصحابه: أرأيتم لو أتيتم على رجل نائم، قد كشف الريح عن بعض عورته ؟ كنتم تسترون عليه ؟ قالوا: نعم ؟ قال: بل كنتم تكشفون البقية، قالوا: سبحان الله ؟ !! كيف نكشف البقية ؟
قال: أليس يُذكر عندكم الرجل فتذكرونه بأسوأ ما فيه، فأنتم تكشفون بقية الثوب عن عورته.
فاحذر يا أخي المسلم من هذا المرض، واعلم أن من أسباب النجاة منه:
أولاً: أن تعلم أنك متعرض لسخط الله.
ثانياً: أن تعلم أنها سبب لذهاب حسناتك.
ثالثاً: تذكر الآيات والأحاديث الواردة بالتنفير والتحذير من الغيبة.
رابعاً: ينبغي للمغتاب أن يتفكر في عيـوب نفسه، ويشتغل بإصلاحها ويستحي أن يعيب وهو مُعاب.
وتذكر أخيراً:
قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من رد عن عرض أخيه رد الله عن وجهه النار يوم 
القيامة ).
هذا وصلوا على النبي الكريم، إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي.
اللهم صل وسلم على عبدك ورسولك محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.
اللهم أعز الإسلام والمسلمين وأذل الشرك والمشركين.
اللهم طهر ألسنتنا من الغيبة وكلام السوء.
اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار.
اللهم يسر لنا الخير حيث كان.
وأقم الصلاة إن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر ولذكر الله اكبر والله يعلم ما تصنعون.
http://www.al-islam.com/Content.aspx...&ContentID=533

----------


## عبدالله ديمان

(مَنْ أَكَلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا، قُرِّبَ إِلَيْهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ،
فَيُقَالُ لَهُ: كُلُّهُ مَيِّتاً كَمَا أَكَلْتَهُ حَيّاً، فَيَأْكُلُهُ وَيَكْلَحُ وَيَضِجُّ) .
ضعيف.
أخرجه الطبراني في "المعجم الأوسط" (1/90/1/1648) من طريق
عبد العزيز بن محمد بن معدان السَّلَمْسيني (**) قال: نا محمد بن سلمة، عن
محمد بن إسحاق عن موسى بن يسار عن أبي هريرة مرفوعاً به. وقال:
" لم يروه عن ابن إسحاق إلا محمد بن سلمة".
قلت هو الحراني، وهوثقة من رجال مسلم، وكذا من فوقه، إلا أنه لم
يخرج لابن إسحاق إلا متابعة، وفيه ضعف يسير، لكنه مدلس، وقد عنعنه من كل
الطرق الآتية عنه فهي العلة، وبها أعله العراقي في "تخريج الإحياء" (3/143)
- وعزاه لابن مردويه مرفوعاً وموقوفاً - وقال الهيثمي في "المجمع" (8/92) :
"رواه الطبراني في "الأوسط"، وفيه ابن إسحاق وهو مدلس، ومن لم أعرفه ".
قلت يشير إلى الراوي عنه ابن معدان السَّلَمْسيني، وهو بفتح السين واللام،
وسكون الميم وكسر السين الثانية نسبة إلى (سلمسين) : قرية بالقرب من حرّان،
كما في "الأنساب" للسمعاني، ولم يذكره فيها، ولا وجدت له ترجمة في شيء
من كتب التراجم التي عندي.

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

بارك الله فيك، وجزاك خيرا

----------

